# Sea Grape offer Phinds



## hobbit-hut (Feb 4, 2013)

I have some Seas Grape. I looked on your site Phinds and saw no reference to it. If interested I could privide you some.


----------



## phinds (Feb 4, 2013)

I appreciate the offer. The reason it's not on the site is that it, like the other 200 or so species that I removed last year, is just not all that available to American craftsmen. At least that has been my clear impression and a quick scan on the internet shows no lumber or turning blanks currently for sale that I see.

If I've got this wrong, then I want to add it to the site. What's your experience with how much it is available / used ?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 4, 2013)

I think you have it right as to use. It is plentyful here but not much used. I think a lot of the driftwood found on the shore is is Pepper tree and Sea Grape and it likly is used in that form and no one knows what it is. I think it would make nice walking sticks, handles, and interesting turnings. It is very hard wood. It grows fast and can be trained and even tied in a knot so I'm told. It's protected along the coast but is grown inland and not protected there.


----------



## phinds (Feb 4, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Like all of the fruit woods it is a bear to dry without cracking terribly.



So do you harvest/sell much of it?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 4, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> phinds said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Rebuild said:
> ...



Let me know when that comes out of the incubator


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 4, 2013)

I didn't see any pegions on it when I picked it up.  But It could be. It's more of a plum color. I'll cut it this week and post a photo.


----------

